# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Super Affordable Laser SLA 3d Printer!

## danielwong

SolidMaker is the First Laser SLA 3D Printer Under $500: The structure optimization making high-quality SLA 3D printer downright affordable.
Enjoy better printing quality & speed with SolidMaker, from only $399. Check more info here👉:http://bit.ly/30bCHH6
AD5.jpgAD-1.jpg
SolidMaker:
①Top-notch Printing Quality: With 0.003/0.01mm XYZ accuracy, SolidMaker can eke out astonishing high-resolution 3D prints.


②Bigger And More Complex Prints: Print volumes up to 120x120x150mm, it?s ideal for both minis and larger items!


③Printing Speed Up to 320mm/s: Stunning creations can be made just in a jiffy.


④100μm Laser Spot Size: Smaller spot size to capture the finest details of your creations.


about SLA:
SLA printers consistently produce higher-resolution objects and are more accurate than FDM printers. Because the resolution is primarily determined by the optical spot size either of the laser or the projector ? and that is really small. ✌️This way, the surface finish is much smoother. SLA prints show details an FDM printer could never produce.


⭐ Sign up for the launch invitation and get the super early bird price now 👉:http://bit.ly/30bCHH6


You can contact us on facebook Page：https://www.facebook.com/pg/solidmak...=page_internal

----------


## Susanne

This 3D printer is very cheap in price with good features in it. Only the thing left is to check and use it for reviews.

----------


## curious aardvark

Well if you want one testing and reviewing - let me know :-)

----------


## Susanne

Well If you can do that it will help me a lot.

----------


## spaces

Thanks for letting us know about this laser printer run 3 unblocked

----------

